# Super Hero Porn



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## IronAddict (Nov 23, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>



Okay. We have spidey, the flash....but what the phuq is that dude in the blue supposed to be ?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2010)

Damn....I forget his name, funny charater that came out in the 90's..


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 23, 2010)

It's okay Min0 or lee not important, but this trio needs to learn the old fashioned rule of modesty.


----------



## Chain Link (Nov 23, 2010)

IronAddict said:


> Okay. We have spidey, the flash....but what the phuq is that dude in the blue supposed to be ?



The Tick, I think.

----
edit:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tick_(2001)


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2010)

Chain Link said:


> The Tick, I think.
> 
> ----
> edit:
> The Tick (2001 TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Bingo!


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, now I remember, played by puddy, right. The guy from Seinfeld


----------



## onthegofun (Nov 30, 2010)

all super heroes have deep dark secrets


----------

